# Cerakote



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is another Cerakote refinish I did for a fellow forum member. 

First picture is before Cerakote.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice work Tim. Looks great!!!


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks Great.Tim
You seem to be a man of many talents :thumbsup:


----------



## airbornebohica (Jan 13, 2011)

Very nice! How much to cerakote the slide of a 4" XD??


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks great Tim.
Have you had any issues with the thickness of the coating causing problems with functioning in semi-autos ?
It's fine now but if I start getting some wear on the slide of the LCP I bought from you, I just might get it done.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Right now I am charging $125.00 for a handgun with two magazines. So far I haven't had any issues with the thickness of the coating. Actually sometimes the coating can help tighten up a loose fit.


----------



## Hammerlock1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tim, Beautiful job on the Daly! I'm sure that the pics will bring more business your way, and wish you well in the new business.

HL1:notworthy:


----------

